

Scads: Scale-independent storage for social computing applications - rxin
http://radlab.cs.berkeley.edu/publication/185
By the guys who came up with RISC and RAID at Berkeley.
======
ianso
This seems like an interesting project, however I can't find extra info on the
Berkely site or elsewhere. Do you know if the development is going to be done
out in the open?

~~~
marmbrus
We are currently focusing our efforts on the Performance Insightful Query
Language portion of the project. Some more detail on the ideas and some
initial results will be presented at SOCC in June. The paper can be found at:
[http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~franklin/Papers/socc10armbrust.p...](http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~franklin/Papers/socc10armbrust.pdf)

The current state of the code is that it is pretty much Research-Ware (i.e.
probably not stable enough to be useful outside of the lab). However, as the
project matures we will definitely be open-sourcing any useful components that
are developed.

For instance, checkout a project by an undergraduate in our group that
implements the record serialization we will be using for the system as a scala
compiler plugin. <http://code.google.com/p/avro-scala-compiler-plugin/>

